
Ask HN: Which (large) European companies let me work on Linux? - Zelmor
My current workplace cannot offer much in the way of progress, so I&#x27;m on the look for something in Western EU and Switzerland.<p>I detest using Windows 10 for eight hours a day of my life, and would prefer a company that uses Linux desktops&#x2F;laptops, or offers their employees a choice.<p>Any ideas where to look, company names maybe? Targeted field is test automation (although I can get into data science too), and I don&#x27;t mind working in huge firms. In fact, I&#x27;ve been doing that all my life.
======
bhengaij
Linux or "Linux shell"? Use wsl on win10

